# Booty-licious Poppy!



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

This is our lovely Pops doing her Beyonce impression - give it a couple of second to run, turn your volume up - hopefully it will raise a smile...lol

YouTube - Popyance


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

lol..that was funny. She's a cutie though.


----------



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

That's crazy, cool video


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

aaaw. why is she doing that?


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Suffice to say she is calling!!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

That is so funny. Beautiful cat by the way.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Thank you - she is rather gorgeous but then I am totally biased..lol!


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Ahhh bless her so sweet . Your cats are gorg. Teresa


----------



## MurphyMoo (Nov 29, 2008)

your cat it bootyfull lol aww so funny video xx:thumbsup:


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

ChinaBlue said:


> Thank you - she is rather gorgeous but then I am totally biased..lol!


China Murphymoo is my daughter if wondering. lol This is the pic in her profile of our old boy KASPAR.


----------



## joote (Dec 11, 2008)

aw she is gorgeous,


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Lol - thanks Teresa and Murphymoo (love the name!). Kaspar was lovely - so striking.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hahaha,lol, thats so funny, bless her, shes lovely,


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

what a shameless little hussie!!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Lol .... Pop tart!


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Aw she is gorgeous - xx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Awww! shes a cutie


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone. We are just hoping she will go off call soon - this is 8 days now....a lot of disturbed sleep!


----------



## bimbam (Dec 19, 2008)

That is just so funny!


----------

